# 3D Spiel



## Moonlight1234 (24. Mai 2005)

Weiß jemand ob es ein 3D Spiel, geschrieben in Java  zum Download im Internet gibt?
Mir geht es darum zu sehen was im Spielebereich in Sachen 3D Darstellung möglich ist und wo die Grenzen sind.


----------



## Hansdampf (24. Mai 2005)

Tribal Trouble http://oddlabs.com/webstart/tt.jnlp
Jake2 http://www.bytonic.de/html/jake2_webstart.html
Paradroidz http://www.jpct.net/paradroidz

gibt noch jede Menge mehr


----------



## Moonlight1234 (24. Mai 2005)

Soweit ich das sehe ist Tribal Trouble mit einer Engine entwickelt worden. Das heißt die zeitkritischen Sachen werden von C++ Programmen übernommen, alles andere wird in Java entwickelt.

Das habe ich befürchtet, mein Weg führt über kurz oder lang zu C++.


----------



## EgonOlsen (24. Mai 2005)

Moonlight1234 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soweit ich das sehe ist Tribal Trouble mit einer Engine entwickelt worden. Das heißt die zeitkritischen Sachen werden von C++ Programmen übernommen, alles andere wird in Java entwickelt.
> 
> Das habe ich befürchtet, mein Weg führt über kurz oder lang zu C++.


Dann siehst du das leider falsch. Tribal Trouble ist in Java gemacht und nutzt LWJGL für OpenGL, OpenAL usw. Das ist natürlich nativ für die jeweilige Plattform kompiliert, aber anders geht es ja auch nunmal nicht. Es ist aber nur ein "einfaches" Binding für die jeweilige Lowlevel-Schnittstelle. Es enthält keine weitere Logik und ist somit auch keine "Engine".


----------



## Roar (24. Mai 2005)

Moonlight1234 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soweit ich das sehe ist Tribal Trouble mit einer Engine entwickelt worden



ach, gibts auch 3d spiele ohne einer 3d engine?  :bahnhof:


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (24. Mai 2005)

Etwas offtopic: aber wenn ich bei Trival Trouble einmal über die Insel scrolle, wird das Spiel quasi mit jedem Zentimeter, den es scrollt, langsamer und erholt sich davon auch nicht mehr. Nach 10 Sekunden Scrollen reagiert es quasi gar nicht mehr direkt auf Tastatur und Maus, sondern bleibt jeweils für eine halbe Sekunde stehen.
Da ich mit meinem Rechner Halflife2 mit AA in hohen Auflösungen spielen kann, irritiert mich das ein wenig. Hat TT einfach eine bescheidene Ressourcenverwaltung oder ist das wieder so ein JVM-Grafikkartentreiber-Ding?


----------



## Beni (24. Mai 2005)

Öh, ich hab an dem Ding ne Stunde rumgespielt, und mir ist nix derartiges aufgefallen.

Hälst du vielleicht die Kamera so, dass alle Polygone aufeinmal angezeigt werden? (So könntest du jedes Spiel ausbremsen).


----------



## Moonlight1234 (24. Mai 2005)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann siehst du das leider falsch. Tribal Trouble ist in Java gemacht und nutzt LWJGL für OpenGL, OpenAL usw. Das ist natürlich nativ für die jeweilige Plattform kompiliert, aber anders geht es ja auch nunmal nicht. Es ist aber nur ein "einfaches" Binding für die jeweilige Lowlevel-Schnittstelle. Es enthält keine weitere Logik und ist somit auch keine "Engine".



Du hast recht LWJGL ist tatsächlich nur die OpenGL Einbindung.
Wenn das so ist muß ich mir das Spiel doch nochmal runterladen.




			
				Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach, gibts auch 3d spiele ohne einer 3d engine?  :bahnhof:



Worauf willst du hinaus?
Du kannst entweder eine fertige Engine benutzen, was der einfache Weg ist.
Oder du programmierst direkt DirectX (dann natürlich in C++) oder OpenGl.
Wobei du dir dann wahrscheinlich eine eigene Engine programmierst um das ganze zu vereinfachen.
Bei letzteren lernst du aber mehr über OpenGL/Direct X als wenn du einfach nur eine fertige Engine von jemand anderen nimmst.

Letzteres ist der Weg den ich bevorzuge.


----------



## C++ Pr0gg0r (26. Mai 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Moonlight1234 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die gibt es in der Tat.


----------

